# The meaning of "Clean city". Moscow as an example.



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

When I lived in Moscow, I was pleasantly surprised it is much cleaner than my home town of Belgrade.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

it doesn't become it like Moscow in Japan


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, thanks a lot for these videos. Japan is a wonderland  even being under snow it remains awesomely clean. Cars are absolutely clean - there is no even a spot of mud on them. I envy you 
My poor Suzuki here is dirty as pile of crap despite I was at the car washing service a couple days ago  
It seems to me we will never ever acquire that level of city management like in Japan or US or Canada.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

How clean is Japanese road.. in chinese.？
there is no dust at street gutter
that is why it doesn't make dirt　and mud after snowing?

Fukushima, osaka






Clean-loving Japan
http://atokyotale.blogspot.jp/2012/01/clean-loving-japan.html



.


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

And again wow !  another terrific video. Inspite I didn't understand a word I got a message - one can put on white socks then go for a walk and socks remain white!!! This is something unbelievable to ordinal moskovite  I do remember I had same impression of Hong Kong and London - clean as heaven


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Ujeen, thanks for good words about Baltics. But when there is wet snow, we got the same, at least in Riga. And dirty cars... well, that's a kind of continental divide between Europe with dirty cars and Europe with clean cars  This continental divide goes somewhere between Eastern and Western Europe.

Three factors are important, IMHO:
a) general culture of people. It differs a lot indeed.
b) use of sand + salt in the winter. Two weeks ago I was stupid enough to wash car: and it looked as if not washed for years after driving some 2 kilometres.
c) How much dusty areas are left in the city, e.g. how much is not covered with good grass cover or asphalt. +if the municipality removes sand and dust from the streets frequently. If it does - you can walk with clean shoes whole day.


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

*Gatis* I dream we have at least half of the cleanness of Japanese cities. 
I bet Baltics will make it faster than us due to, yup again, a culture/mentality difference. I bet you just haven't had enough time to get rid of the soviet inheritance


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

We have sins of our own, but, yeah, Soviet times definitely did not help.


----------

